# Rabbit traping



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

I have some live traps and i want to get some rabbit that live on my property and i dont now what i shoot put in my trpas

plese help


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I caught some of the ones that invade my yard at night baiting with apple chunks, now my dog has access to the yard at night so no more rabbits

good luck


----------

